# Boarding Kennel



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I am taking the family to Disneyland for a week the end of October and need to find a place to Board my Lab. I live in Tooele but would take her to the Salt Lake area if needed. Any good Boarding Kennels in the Salt Lake/Tooele area?

Mark


----------



## hessian (Sep 21, 2007)

probably a bit too much out of the way but i use lead me on dog in murray. they are good people.


----------



## UtahSprig (Sep 11, 2007)

Mark,

I use the Dog Show Kennel in Magna/WVC. They are located just off of 7200 W. and 4100 S. Phone # is 250-2553.

Tyler


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Tyler I will give them a call.

Mark


----------

